# Funny start with morgans "pilsener"



## pie man (13/7/16)

Gday all, im onto my 4th batch and its a pilsener kit using morgans and after 18 hours there is very little activity. I used a yeast starter that had huge krausen early on, stuck in the fridge for 6 hours and gave the starter an hour to get back to room temp before ptching. My other kits have started really well (using the yeast from deliverance kits and us05). There is absolutely no awesome beer smell around in fermenter in my shed. Im surprised but the sg has changed since pitching so something has happened. Is this standard morgan yeast performance?


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (13/3/17)

Dunno mate, but i recently used a packet of their American Ale Yeast and it seemed to fire up OK, but from what i have been told it is just repackaged US-05.


----------



## manticle (13/3/17)

What's your definition of activity? Visual or measured gravity or both?

Proper lager yeast at lager fermentation temperature will be slower and less visually active.

If proper lager yeast, fermented cool, it's also recommended to use double the amount you would for equivalent gravity ale.


----------



## Mikeyr (13/3/17)

Manticle's nailed it. Assume it's a lager yeast??? Not wanting to start another long debate, but making a starter from the kit "dry yeast" (i assume) may not help all that much in creating more beasties. In theory dry should be hydrated and added straight to the wort.

Your hydrometer is your friend!


----------



## earle (13/3/17)

Hopefully it fermented out him after 8 months. All good advice though.


----------



## manticle (13/3/17)

Missed the necro.

Yes 8 months should be done, dusted and tasting like vegemite.


----------

